# Vape pens



## iconoclast (Mar 24, 2014)

All I have been getting high on for the last six months is Wax. A cloud pen and some nice Blue Dream bho. I believe this is the future of getting high because it is sooooo much easier to conceal. Very little smell, no lighter needed, and it's a lighter high. I highly recommend.


----------



## randybishop (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, in MM or legal states, but in illegal states with no access to cartridges flowers will remain the most popular.


----------



## nickelz419 (Mar 25, 2014)

I sell vape pens on ebay. 25$ battery, globe, case, charger, dabbing tool, cleaning tool, and slick jar. anyone can get these as long as they have internet. I seen the globe for 30$ at the head shop. so for 5$ less you get that and abunch of other stuff.


----------



## iconoclast (Mar 26, 2014)

Ya, I suppose we always like flowers but I haven't missed flowers once. Thanks nickelz, I may check that out. That's a much better price than what I paid.


----------



## TryN (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a Pax. I love it. I just do not use it with wax.


----------



## twostrokenut (Aug 19, 2014)

Check fasttech.com, way cheaper than Ebay lol.

Just don't get batteries from there, it will slow your order waaaaay down.


----------



## Squidbilly (Aug 20, 2014)

iconoclast said:


> All I have been getting high on for the last six months is Wax. A cloud pen and some nice Blue Dream bho. I believe this is the future of getting high because it is sooooo much easier to conceal. Very little smell, no lighter needed, and it's a lighter high. I highly recommend.


I find I still get waayyyyyyyy more stoned just taking a few small puffs of shatter or wax from my vape pen then smoking an entire joint, so lighter then taking big dabs maybe. In fact, I smoke my vape pen 24/7, I prefer it to taking dabs off a nail(I can't take big dabs, they hurt my lungs to bad so I end up taking a bunch of little dabs anyway), it's easier and it smells less. I'm not in a med state but I still smoke that thing literally anywhere. I really wish bho was as medicinal for me as flower-if I only smoke bho I start getting depressed, otherwise the vape pen would be like an extension of my arm


----------



## Squidbilly (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey what pen do you have/what have you tried? 

Currently I've been using the brand 'Vaped' with an eGo twist battery and I've been pretty happy with it. The only thing I don't like is how deep the ceramic bowl is-alot of bho melts down into it and gets slowly cooked into a reclaim like substance. I still manage to get about 3-5 decent, nice tasting hits per dab but some always falls into the abyss, lol. A lot of them are so similar in this way, with the deep ceramic bowl under the coil. 

I also have a glass dome style one too. I really like that one because you can see whats going on and tilt/twist/move the pen to keep the dab right on the coil and you get really nice consistently tasty hits from it. It has the same exact ceramic type bowl, so even with the ability to see what's happening when you hit it, some STILL falls into the abyss. Now you can get the coil hot and tilt the pen down so it melts onto the coil, but like I mentioned, usually it's already 'claimy' tasting by then. 

I absolutely love my vape pen, it's always in my pocket, and I use it more than my oil rig-but there are some major design flaws in them. Has this also been your experience, or do you have a better one you can recommend?


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 21, 2014)

I like the cloud pen it has a larger bowl than the G pens and it provides a longer burn time.


----------

